# Perceived Mid-life Crisis Cars



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bear in mind this is just a bit of fun :thumb:

Follow on thread from 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292252

What do YOU perceive as mid-life crisis car?

Me? :lol:

All Porsche 9 series (eg 911's etc)
All TVR's

All Harley Davidson's (oh sorry, that's a motor sickle )

Just to reiterate, it's just a bit of fun! :thumb:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

mine was Honda CBR600RR love it, had not ridden since i was 16, did a weeks direct access bought the bike never looked back.

Porsche will be for my 50th


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Errr, I actually been through mid life car crisis and all I could afford was a black Ford Probe. Sad huh


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Silly thing is that a lot of 'midlife crisis' cars are that point in someone's life is when they have the disposable income to afford their 'dream car'. 

I guess any kind of sports car could be deemed as in this category really. I mean any guy who likes cars who then goes, 'you know what, I've got some spare cash I want a car for the weekend'. 

I've known middle aged guys suddenly buy a top end Jag, a Morgan, TVR Tuscan S etc. All cars that most petrol heads would like to own. 

Same goes for men with motorbikes, get to 40 odd and decide to buy a bike. Nothing wrong with it to be honest, I know I'll be doing it. God knows how many RenaultSports I'll have in ten years time haha.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything that starts with a 9 and ends in 11


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I wanted a M3 for my 40th, I've since had a few TT's, Boxster, Vx220, RS4, Vantage, R8 and a Maserati GranTurismo, not bad as I'm only 44.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My 458 Italia is definately NOT a midlife crisis car.

It's a model so I can't fit it


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Well my VXR8 is my 'holly s***! I'm no longer in my 20s' car. (I can afford the insurance at last lol)

I'm thinking (ok hoping) mid life crisis will be an Aston Martin of some description :-D


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anything where the roof folds away.

Drop tops are a big no no for any man over 40, no matter how You think you look....Girls and Laydeeez think you look like a [email protected]


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

lofty said:


> I wanted a M3 for my 40th, I've since had a few TT's, Boxster, Vx220, RS4, Vantage, R8 and a Maserati GranTurismo, not bad as I'm only 44.


Can't wait for my mid-life crisis if it looks like this! Only a few years to go too:car:

Looking at that list, many people would question the GranTurismo, but after hearing one doing the rounds in Windamere I can fully understand the reason for purchase.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh dear
I have a Morgan, a boxster and a golf GT....yes, not a GTI
I want a granturismo.....just not found the right one yet.....
I'm 40 this year.
Crisis? Me?
All I need now it seems is some red jeans....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

should_do_more said:


> Oh dear
> I have a Morgan, a boxster and a golf GT....yes, not a GTI
> I want a granturismo.....just not found the right one yet.....
> I'm 40 this year.
> ...


Thing is that doesn't strike me as a midlife crisis, that just strikes me as a chap doing well for himself and who also happens to love cars so you've got a collection.

I think what stands out as a midlife crisis most is not what car they choose but that they suddenly go from driving a normal family car to being in a position to buy their dream car.

So if you go from driving a Ford Galaxy to suddenly pulling up in a bright, shiny sports car people will think 'midlife crisis'.

I'm hoping that by always owning and being into cars, when I hit 40, 50 etc people won't be shocked that I'm still driving something sporty. :lol:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm. Maybe my mid life crisis car would be a Honda jazz!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

What ever car you can afford that makes YOU feel good! 

I've been having a mid life crisis since I was 21.... BO11OX to evryone else


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

The Porsche Boxter has to be the ********** mid life crisis car surely, or how about a Caterham? I've already had one mlc and bought a motorbike but if it strikes again there's a space in the garage for a Caterham :driver:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> What ever car you can afford that makes YOU feel good!
> 
> I've been having a mid life crisis since I was 21.... BO11OX to evryone else


I want a number plate that says BO11OX in my extended mid life crisis!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Anything where the roof folds away.
> 
> Drop tops are a big no no for any man over 40, no matter how You think you look....Girls and Laydeeez think you look like a [email protected]


Unless they are classics:car:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I went through my mid life car crisis at an early (30).
I decided to purchase a smart 4two cabrio, have it remapped, have new racer boy wheels, new brabus exhaust and rear valance. Kept it 3 months them sold it on and lost £1500 on it.
We all do daft things and still live to remember them. Lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Good time for thread resurrection IMO as another thread contains views on one of the cars mentioned in here :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of cars are perceived as midlife crisis cars as it's normally only people in their midlife who are financially secure that can afford them. 

The way I see it is new drivers just have to make do with cheap bangers to get NCB and driving to an affordable level. Try not to crash and not lose your licence. 

You'll have a couple of better hatchbacks after that. Spend fortunes pinning lots of plastic to it, darkening the windows and pretending it is a lot faster than it is. 

You'll be able to afford a hot hatch next. You'll drive it like an idiot. People on the road will hate listening to your drum and bass music, dump valves, talk of chipping and your my car is faster than yours talk. 

Nearer 30 people start seeing that maybe a hot hatch isn't for them. They'll mature a bit and buy something a bit classier and smoother. They'll have to endure ridicule from the boy racers above. Have to put up them trying to race you on the road and try to stop you getting into gaps, then listen to them talking about BMW and Audi drivers are this and that......

Then by this stage you can possibly afford a nice 911. Sadly by this stage new drivers hate you, boy racers hate you and even BMW and Audi drivers hate you. 

However they would all follow in the same footsteps if they could.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Anything with a soft top - in fact, struggling to think of a drop-top that would be acceptable for an older gent to drive...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

tr6:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

MagpieRH said:


> Anything with a soft top - in fact, struggling to think of a drop-top that would be acceptable for an older gent to drive...


Old E-type maybe ... :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I rode bikes almost exclusively till I was about 25, so I got the performance thing out of my head back then. Did 0-60 sub 5 sec and 0-100 in sub 8sec and it was fantastic, but don't have the urge for it now.

Didn't really have any sort of mid life crisis re sports cars and now just like the looks of a car as much as its performance.

..... and I drive a boxy German diesel hatchback 

Mid-life crisis for me is blokes wearing clothes that are 20 years younger than they are LOL


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest I think any man who goes out and buys a new car and is over the age of 40 will probably be perceived as having a mid-life crisis. 

So if he goes out and buys a nice shiny new BMW or Mercedes it'll be seen as a mid-life crisis car, if he goes and buys a motorbike or a car for fun at the weekends the same will apply. Basically you can't win!! 

The irony is that where men are often seen as having a crisis and having to relive their youth (I'm sure some do of course), could it just be that they're now financially able to afford their dream car or a second car just for fun? 

Personally I think if you're in a position to treat yourself, embrace it and stick two fingers up to the haters haha. 

For me personally, I don't think I'd go for a convertible or something designed just to look pretty. I'd probably go for something I want to really enjoy driving so for me a 911 would really do the trick although I must admit I would love a big old muscle car! haha


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong!! I'm nearly past my mid life time, and still cant afford any new or weekend car!! I do however have a bike, so I suppose you could call that mid lifer, though I've had it for 14 years!!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't it also a Harley with all the leathers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What about women? Can they have a midlife crisis because I think I am !!! I'm wanting something small and FAST. My RCZ is no slouch but I want more power 😃


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> What about women? Can they have a midlife crisis because I think I am !!! I'm wanting something small and FAST. My RCZ is no slouch but I want more power 😃


Slap a 800bhp lump from 208 pikes peak in there :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> What about women? Can they have a midlife crisis because I think I am !!! I'm wanting something small and FAST. My RCZ is no slouch but I want more power &#55357;&#56835;


How much bhp?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

well im a grandad and 2 weeks ago bought this as my daily driver lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ardandy said:


> How much bhp?


Doesn't have to be stupidly high figures but just something that can make me smile (not that my RCZ doesn't already). At the moment a JCW is looking tempting


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't think you can go wrong with a pocket rocket as a mid-life crisis car, a JCW fits that bill very well.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine was definitely a mid life crisis.

The car model is irrelevant but by definition....

I've just bought a car that's cost me more than double what I've ever spent on any other car in my life before - indeed if you add up everything I've spent on buying cars over the past 35 years - this one car has just added half as much again to the whole of the previous total.

And its the most powerful, fastest accelerating, highest top speed of any car that I've ever owned.

I think that counts as a mid life crisis - even if its only an Audi A5


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DeeTailer said:


> Mine was definitely a mid life crisis.
> 
> The car model is irrelevant but by definition....
> 
> ...


Urr I don't think it counts as a mid life crisis based on cost, given that bikes are the typical mid life crisis.

In fact it's probably the opposite.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I must be one of the sad old men that keep being referred to in this thread I have a convertible and I am very close to being in my 60's, guess what I don't care what anyone else thinks, I bought my car because I wanted to be able to enjoy some open topped motoring whilst I could still enjoy it, the fact a few people don't think an older person should have a convertible or a soft top is irrelevant.

I currently have a Mercedes SLK 280 auto 7speed box and most of the extra's, prior to that I had a Supercharged Mercedes CLK for about 7 years and before that a Vauxhall Calibra turbo for nearly 13 years, before that a non turbo 4 wheel drive Vauxhall Calibra and prior to that there was a V12 Jaguar XJS and a Lotus amongst others.

Most of my motoring life has been coupe or sports cars of one sort or another (when I was 18 I had a Sunbeam Alpine with the 1593 Harrington engine, and later on a 1725 Sunbeam alpine series 5 as well).

I don't consider any of these "mid life crisis" cars although I am reliably informed that my life expectancy is more than a little compromised and the SLK may well be the last car I ever buy, I will deal with that if and when it happens.

I do however think its a little offensive to read that a convertible is not suitable for an "older gent" to drive or any "drop top" is wrong for a man over 40 to drive I don't pass comments about what cars younger people drive and don't see why they feel they have the right to tell me what cars I should drive, my car is for me to enjoy and it's nobody else's business but mine what car I choose.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a lot of the perceived mid-life crisis car choices are not due to psychological reasons but more fanatical. Let's face it, we'd all like a Porsche, Fezza, Aston etc when we were in our 20's but most couldn't afford them. Middle age is when most people are solvent enough to be able to afford the purchase price and insurance. It's curious that us Brits seem to be the only nation that judges such choices with contempt. If nice cars over here we're more available and not subject to the crippling luxury goods tax, which basically makes them twice the Euro price, I'd have one in a heartbeat. Just not a convertible - too hot and sunny here:doublesho next year we get the new Mustang as the replacement for the Ford Falcon. I will be popping down to the local dealership ready to tick the big V8 option


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

People should drive whatever car they wish without worrying what other people think. Life's too short as it is so make the most of it. Everyone should drive their dream car before they depart this earth :thumbup:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Clearly I have been having a mid-life crisis for some time:

*2002*


*2006*


*2008*


*2010*


Currently waiting for a sportback version of one of these in this colour as a sensible family car, but keeping the Aston too for some weekend fun. Build week early September:

*2014*









... maybe one day I will accept the fact that I am in my mid-40s and should be a little bit more grown up by now. The wife has given up on that ever happening


----------

